# How do clean body filler off of cloth?



## Quinlisk (Mar 1, 2011)

I left body filler in my car one day and the lid came loose in the sun and now some body filler spilled onto my seat. Anyone know a good way to get this stuff off without ruining the seat?


----------



## Gooshpoo (May 15, 2013)

I would try and scrape as much of it off as u can with like a butter knife then use a rag and some alcohol and scrub it , I wouldn't use acetone or paint thinner might hurt the fabric but alcohol shouldn't hurt it .


----------

